# A date for your diary



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Motorclassico classic car & motorcycle show 21-23 April & it's usually a very good show. 

Sadly, I'm going to have to miss it because we're due to have about 40 ducklings hatch just a few days before the show. 

Ah well.......... I'll try to get the ducks to time it better next year! lol


----------

